# Smoked Bourbon Baked Beans



## fishinchik

Smoked some beans today to go with PP.      They came out very well so I thought I'd share the recipe. 

6 strips of thick cut hickory smoked bacon cubed or chunked
2 medium onions, coarsely chopped
1 green bell pepper, coarsley chopped
1 jalapeño, or more or less to your taste, coarsley chopped   Seeding is optional

1 can (53 ounces) plain pork and beans
1 can (15 ounces) red kidney beans

1 can great northern beans
1/2 cup ketchup

1/4 cup Kentucky Bourbon or Tennessee whiskey  

4 tablespoons molasses

2 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

Let them smoke uncovered for over 3hrs at 230 (I took them to 175 to get the thickness I like) using a blend of cherry and oak pellets.

Enjoy


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hi FishinChik,

I see that you joined yesterday, so welcome to the forum! 

Your baked bean recipe looks delicious. Making smoked baked beans is something that I haven't tried yet, so your recipe looks like an awesome way to give it a shot.

Thanks for posting it!

Clarissa


----------



## driedstick

Thanks for the recipe I will give it a try - looks yummy


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds Awesome, Fishinchik!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bpopovitz

Sounds great, adding this to the list of things to do.


----------



## kathrynn

Got a q-view of the beans?  Wanna see!

Kat


----------



## sqwib

KathrynN said:


> Got a q-view of the beans?  Wanna see!
> 
> Kat















hand-point-up-2.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 19, 2013






*          What she said!*


----------



## fishinchik

Lesson learned.. next time.. take pics.  lol    Sorry, didn't think they were Qview worthy but I will next time.   I'm going to try my first brisket next weekend and will make another batch of beans then.


----------



## jaybone

You gonna smoke the brisket over the beans and let the brisket juice flavor em?


----------



## rstr hunter

Sounds great.  Thanks for the recipe.  Looking forward to the q-view.


----------



## fwismoker

..Just saved this recipe, will do this summer!  Thanks!


----------



## bigdawg5621

sounds like a great recipe. Going to smoke some some ribs on Saturday. These beans will fit right in.


----------



## daveinflorida

Looks like a good recipe. So take everything and put in a container and put on the grill? No cooking or mixing some before mixing all?


----------



## stewntexas2

Do you stir them at all?  I would think that giving them a stir maybe every 45 minutes would better distribute the smoke taste through the beans.


----------



## noboundaries

Definitely going to give these a try.  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## intruder

They were great for the fourth!


----------



## maineiacmommy

Thanks for the recipe! Making these tomorrow. [emoji]128523[/emoji]:grilling_smilie:


----------



## duffyg

Looks awesome, gonna try it with babyback ribs Friday night


----------



## badgerbbq

This sounds great can't wait to try it


----------

